# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Quellensteuer (Withhold tax) in Thailand - Erstattung ?

## Bagsida

Hallo,

ich hab da mal ne Frage :

Ist es möglich sich die auf Zinsen von der Thai-Bank einbehaltene Quellensteuer (Withhold tax) die z.B. bei Festgeldanlagen oder sofern man mehr als THB 20.000,- je Bank ausbezahlt bekommen würde, ohne sonstige Einkommen zu haben (also keine Workpermit und somit keine Tax-ID) und keine Einkommen aus Vermietung o.ä., vom Thai-Finanzamt zurück zu holen, sofern man ein Langzeit-Visum (z.B. "Rentner"-Visum mit Thai-Adresse etc.) hat und falls ja wie ?

Gruss Bagsida

----------


## Bagsida

Nun ja - dann antworte ich halt selber  :: 

Hab vom ThaiVisa heute massenweise sich gut anhörende "Anleitungen" dazu erhalten.

Man braucht also eine Tax-ID die man unter Vorlage des Reisepasses und ggf. Bestätigung der Immigration ohne Workpermit oder so einfach bekommen soll.

Dann Bestätigungen der Bank (je Konto eine), Kopien der Bankbücher, Reisepass und eben allem was so üblich ist, damit zum Tax Office (Finanzamt) und Tax Claim erstellen, wobei man wohl geholfen wird  :Lächeln: 

So wie es sich anhört, bekommt man dann innerhalb 1-6 Wochen einen Scheck per Post.

Ist wohl einfacher als ich bislang dachte, denn immerhinn fordert ein Farang ja was von Thai-FA zurück, was wohl weltweit jedes FA gerne behalten würde.

----------


## schiene

Gilt das auch wenn du fest in Thailand gemeldet bist oder musst du einen Wohnsitz/Adresse im Ausland
nachweisen.

----------


## pit

Das müsste gerade dann gelten, wenn man gemeldet ist. Steuern werden nur dann erhoben, wenn das wie auch immer geartete Einkommen einen gewissen Betrag im Jahr überschreitet. Ich weiß aber jetzt nicht, wie hoch dieser ist.

 ::

----------

